

Do you want to start making more sh*t? Feedback requested on project idea - sabziwalla
https://www.turnmvp.com/4f
TL;DR: I am a Dreamer who wants to become more of a Maker. I have thought about creating an online project to help people like me make something new everyday and showcase it to the world. I would love your feedback on it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turnmvp.com&#x2F;4f. Many thanks.<p>Longer version: so I consider myself more of a Dreamer&#x2F;Thinker rather than a Maker. I figured one way I could train myself to make more stuff is by starting a 365 project and make something new everyday. Whether it&#x27;s a simple webpage, a haiku or a new type of sandwich, I would make something everyday and share it with the public (you know, for the support factor).<p>When a couple of my other Thinker friends told me they&#x27;d like to be able to do that too, I knew I couldn&#x27;t just use Tumblr or some other blog site anymore. I thought having a community of makers and maker-aspirants helping each other along would be awesome to have. I figured it&#x27;d be a huge support group for other maker-wannabes like myself.<p>So I turn to you to offer me some insight and thoughts into what you think of this. Would you use something like this? Have you already?<p>I&#x27;m all ears! Feel free to sign up as well if you think you&#x27;d use it. At this point, I&#x27;m just trying to figure out if there would be interest in it.<p>The link once again: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turnmvp.com&#x2F;4f<p>Thanks in advance!
======
krapp
This looks interesting. What exactly is the service that this provides? I had
a hard time figuring it out from the landing page. It looks like a social
media site for 'makers'?

I stopped the quiz at the beginning when it asked for my gender. I understand
you want analytics but that thing is kind of annoying. Also I'm not buying
into the whole 'maker versus thinker' dichotomy. I'm more concerned about what
rights your site will try to assert over user content and user profiles. Is it
going to require a facebook/twitter/whatever sign in?

~~~
sabziwalla
Thanks for the feedback. Can you elaborate further on what you mean by not
buying into the maker vs thinker dichotomy? Do you mean to say that everyone
is a little bit of both? If so, then yes I would agree. I just look at it with
myself as being a test subject. I would love to be more prolific at delivering
and producing things, but I find myself reading and 'dreaming' a lot more.

As far as rights go, everything you produce and post will be completely owned
by you. Frankly, I don't see this being in either person's interest. I don't
want to own the rights of content that I wouldn't know what to do with and be
held liable, and you don't want to hand over ownership of your creations.

At the moment, I am thinking you will be able to browse other people's
creations without needing to sign in, just like Tumblr or Pinterest, etc. But
if you want to create your own profile, then obviously you will need to sign
in, either through FB/Twitter/natively, etc.

Hope this answers your questions!

~~~
krapp
It just seemed like an odd choice to have to make when signing up. I didn't
know how I was supposed to interpret the choices but more importantly I didn't
know whether one or the other might end up affecting the account in a way I
might not like in the future. What happens if I sign up as a 'thinker' then
decide i want to 'make' something? Is there a 'thinker' account type and a
'maker' account type? It's fine in terms of a philosophical exercise but I
want to know how it affects what i'm signing up for.

~~~
sabziwalla
It doesn't affect it all. The question was just for my own data analysis, as
you said. Sorry for the confusion.

Aside: so far it seems Thinkers and Makers are evenly divided, suggesting that
both sets of people find the idea equally interesting.

------
sabziwalla
I realize my karma points are at nil. I used to be an occasional lurker. I'm
interested in having a discussion too. This is not a browse-by link dropping.

